# Lots of hamsters looking for homes (Nottingham)



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Edwardo
This little guy was originally found in a cage with other hamsters out in the rain on a street and we were asked to help. We took most of them in from the person who found them about 6 months ago. Edwardo and 2 other boys were kept by the finder but the 3 of them started fighting recently so we've taken in Edwardo and his brother Patrick (they're living separately now). We think they're around a year old. They're both friendly boys (currently quite fat!).








Patrick (same info as Edwardo)








Rolo 
This little guy is a roborovski hamster, he came to us with quite a large abscess near his scent gland which we've had treated and he's now in good health.
He's a very lovely boy, though he's really fast so is not suitable for children to handle. He doesn't bite.








Bridget came to us in a group of mis-sexed hamsters but she's now completed pregnancy watch so is ready for a new home. She's friendly and easy to hold. We think she's around 6 months old.








Apple & Pear
This pair are female dwarf hamsters. They're looking for a home together, they get along well though whoever adopts them should keep an eye on them incase they start to fight in the future.

Email us at [email protected] if you'd like to adopt


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

If I could I'd have Edwardo or Patrick or Rolo or Apple and Pear! lol I can't though, I just wanted to say I hope good homes are found for them soon.


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

We just have Apple & Pear and Edwardo left for adoption now


----------

